# Happy Thanksgiving



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

You too Louisianna man.

I'm thankful and am ready to eat plenty. 

.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

And you as well Lost, thanks!


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

We're staunch traditionalists around here with the bird and standard fare, anybody doing anything unique? One year I was working overseas and we did a fish fry with a bunch of grouper and pompano we had caught and paired with some Sinangag (garlic fried rice). I think we set Americans back a few decades with how we put that food away.:mrgreen: It was by far one of my favorite Thanksgiving memories.


----------

